# CNet's review of the HR20



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*DirecTV HR20 (DirecTV Plus HD DVR)*

http://reviews.cnet.com/DirecTV_HR2...html?subj=fdba&part=rss&tag=MR_Search+Results

The review is pretty detailed... way too much to copy here....


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice review. Good read for anyone considering getting an HR20.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

"no aspect-ratio control with HD sources" Kills it for me since my TV doesn't either. The E* 622 has this.


----------



## MnGuy (Sep 24, 2006)

HDlover said:


> "no aspect-ratio control with HD sources" Kills it for me since my TV doesn't either. The E* 622 has this.


Really? That's a deal breaker?

The review gives the example of TNT HD stretch-o-vision that cant be reset to 4x3. Why not just watch SD TNT for these things? The vast, vast majority of HD programming on DirecTv is 16x9 which does not need any aspect ratio controlling? Am I missing something important or is this feature only needed for stretched material on TNT and I suppose 4x3 material on the networks that someone would want to stretch? Seems like downrezzing to 480p on the HR20 could be used to solve this issue, if it is an issue. What am I not getting?


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

So what is the official reason the 30 second skip forward does not auto skip.
Why do I have to watch the slo-mo as it skips 30 seconds? I had an ultimate tv
RCA that worked great with the 30 second skip thing. The HR20 is a "sort of" 
30 second skip. Is this something that will be "fixed" in a future software 
update?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gcisko said:


> So what is the official reason the 30 second skip forward does not auto skip.
> Why do I have to watch the slo-mo as it skips 30 seconds? I had an ultimate tv
> RCA that worked great with the 30 second skip thing. The HR20 is a "sort of"
> 30 second skip. Is this something that will be "fixed" in a future software
> update?


The official reason, is that this is the method DirecTV selected to implement. 30s SLIP.

I don't ever expect it to change to be a SKIP... they may increase the speed of the FF in the SLIP, but I doubt it will ever change to a SKIP


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The official reason, is that this is the method DirecTV selected to implement. 30s SLIP.
> 
> I don't ever expect it to change to be a SKIP... they may increase the speed of the FF in the SLIP, but I doubt it will ever change to a SKIP


TiVo lost a lawsuit on the 30s skip if I remember right. It was on the Series 1, but the ad firms were :new_cussi

And yes, please add a software fix to stretch prefilled HD content for the sake of our TV's. WHY? My wife watches her show in HD, she knows not to leave bars, but then leaves to do something with the kid, only for me to return and find out her show ended and some 4:3 is on. AHHH How hard is that really to add another format 1080i horizontal ZOOM.

And is the 'only records 2 tuners at once' accurate when OTA is enabled? Seems like 3 is easy to implement, especially with another external SATA disk.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It was Replay TV that lost the lawsuit... TiVo never had an "official" skip feature, it has always been a backdoor code.


Yes... the unit will NET record two programs at once, even after OTA is enabled.


----------



## gusjohnson (Sep 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It was Replay TV that lost the lawsuit... TiVo never had an "official" skip feature, it has always been a backdoor code.


Was the 30sec skip really the losing issue or was the lawsuit lost on commercial skipping and sharing recorded shows with other users?


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The official reason, is that this is the method DirecTV selected to implement. 30s SLIP.
> 
> I don't ever expect it to change to be a SKIP... they may increase the speed of the FF in the SLIP, but I doubt it will ever change to a SKIP


I'm okay with a slip, but 6x only? That's too slow.

As well, on the aspect ratio thing, does this mean that unlike my H20, I can't change the format with the touch of a button, say from 720 full to 720 panel and such?


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It was Replay TV that lost the lawsuit... TiVo never had an "official" skip feature, it has always been a backdoor code.


I don't know if this was any part of the E* lawsuit stuff, but my old Dish Network PVR 508 had a 30 second SKIP, and it was out for years, with ample opportunity to change it if there was some legal issue.


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

Finally, a _*REAL *_review.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Um... Earl's wasn't "real?" Was it made of green smoke?


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, no offense to Earl's review, which was loaded with information about the new box.....but certainly not a REAL review that a professional would have done. I don't even think Earl had the resources to fully test the device (HDMI and such). What Early did was great for giving us early info, but it was not a great review. You know what I mean?


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Overall, a pretty good and accurate review of the pros & cons of this box. I think they got it about right.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

KCWolfPck said:


> Well, no offense to Earl's review, which was loaded with information about the new box.....but certainly not a REAL review that a professional would have done. I don't even think Earl had the resources to fully test the device (HDMI and such). What Early did was great for giving us early info, but it was not a great review. You know what I mean?


I agree and disagree....

I am not a "professional" reviewer, as say the CNet people are.
I don't have dozen's of TV's and hundreds of thousands of dollars for equipment to test in all sorts of scenerios.

On the flip side... I am a consumer just like the rest of you... in my home, in a home enviornment setup....

So did CNet do a more detailed and elaborate review.... yes... but so do a lot of other higher end magazines (their competiton).

The review I did, was more for "you"... to get it out there as quick as possible, not 2 months later.

PS: I had emailed CNet a dozen or so times to ask them where the HR20 review was since they had a TiVo Series 3 review on day one.......


----------



## Tmax88 (Oct 2, 2006)

As far as aspect ratio, the format button on the remote is suppose to do this. I too was disappointed that it didn't work. I had to use my tv's remote to stretch the picture.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

KCWolfPck said:


> Well, no offense to Earl's review, which was loaded with information about the new box.....but certainly not a REAL review that a professional would have done. I don't even think Earl had the resources to fully test the device (HDMI and such). What Early did was great for giving us early info, but it was not a great review. You know what I mean?


Actually, his was MORE real to me. Not only could I ask him questions (and requested and got a screen shot of closed captioning) but I got the sort of things displayed and tried that I would look for.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I think it is great to have both types of reviews prior to making a purchase. Looking at the "professional review" is good from a technical standpoint but getting a "consumer review" is good because you a get a real world view.


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

About right except the TNT HD stretch issue...
The review falls short on the understanding of the Native broadcast formats...


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Good detailed review. Now if I can just get the Buzz out Loud folks to actually read it and not just think it's crap simply because it's "not a Tivo".


----------



## spolaski (Sep 12, 2006)

One thing I read in the review that I missed everywhere else was the RF remote control feature. I have mine installed in a cabinet and was using a IR repeater for the remote. It worked fine except it wouldn't seem to do the feature where you hold down the repeat button for 3 sec to skip back to the beginning of the program.

I just went through the menu, changed to RF and voila! much better.


----------



## cbearnm (Sep 6, 2006)

The only issue I have with the review is the noise issue. I don't know if the reviewer is a regular DVR user or only has it during reviews, but in my setting the HR20 is actually the most quiet of my 3 DVRs.
I have a Hughes GXCEBOT that has a loud disk whine that has become much worse over the years.
I have a 10-250 that makes a little noise.
Whatever noise my 20-700 makes is not heard over the 10-250.
Even new the Hughes was noisy, between the fan and disk noise. 
I am quite pleased to have been able to 'de-commission' then GXCE. My living room is much more pleasing now.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

MnGuy said:


> Really? That's a deal breaker?
> 
> The review gives the example of TNT HD stretch-o-vision that cant be reset to 4x3. Why not just watch SD TNT for these things? The vast, vast majority of HD programming on DirecTv is 16x9 which does not need any aspect ratio controlling? Am I missing something important or is this feature only needed for stretched material on TNT and I suppose 4x3 material on the networks that someone would want to stretch? Seems like downrezzing to 480p on the HR20 could be used to solve this issue, if it is an issue. What am I not getting?


You don't watch HD/digital channels broadcasting 4x3 or 4x3 letterboxed? Oh wait, it doesn't get OTA like the 622 yet.  Why would I want to be bothered with having to switch the rez all the time and get a lesser quality picture? BTW, what does it do that the 622 doesn't? There are a lot of other pluses to the 622 but I was being kind.


----------



## MnGuy (Sep 24, 2006)

HDlover said:


> You don't watch HD/digital channels broadcasting 4x3 or 4x3 letterboxed? Oh wait, it doesn't get OTA like the 622 yet.  Why would I want to be bothered with having to switch the rez all the time and get a lesser quality picture? BTW, what does it do that the 622 doesn't? There are a lot of other pluses to the 622 but I was being kind.


I do get digital channels that broadcast 4x3. But I would never stretch them to fill the screen. I always watch shows in their intended format. I'd guess that most HD enthusiasts do the same.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

HDlover said:


> You don't watch HD/digital channels broadcasting 4x3 or 4x3 letterboxed? Oh wait, it doesn't get OTA like the 622 yet.  Why would I want to be bothered with having to switch the rez all the time and get a lesser quality picture? BTW, what does it do that the 622 doesn't? There are a lot of other pluses to the 622 but I was being kind.


The 622 has Name Based Recording?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Swani's take on the CNet Review:
http://www.tvpredictions.com/cnethddvr100406.htm

As of late, I have been more impressed by the way Swani is presenting information....

Very different then it was years ago.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

This is my first post and I wanted to thank Earl for his hard work!!
cnet had a "we don't have it yet but we will review it anyway giving a (-) review anyway for too many weeks!!
I have been with directv for at least 8 years. It is only Earl's review that got me interested. I've had tivo for at least 6 years...is it that good? really?? Got a hr10 in july and it is slower than john kerry making a point (and twice as confusing). 
Thank you Earl!! It can't be done without a sacrifice. 
Anyway it doesn't take a crapload of money and equipment to give a good review.
by the by Earl I WILL blame you personally if my hr 20 doesn't come tomorrow. 
Thanks again Earl!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jlancaster said:


> This is my first post and I wanted to thank Earl for his hard work!!
> cnet had a "we don't have it yet but we will review it anyway giving a (-) review anyway for too many weeks!!
> I have been with directv for at least 8 years. It is only Earl's review that got me interested. I've had tivo for at least 6 years...is it that good? really?? Got a hr10 in july and it is slower than john kerry making a point (and twice as confusing).
> Thank you Earl!! It can't be done without a sacrifice.
> ...


I will then have to add you to my list... watch for the episode next Thursday night 7pm on NBC....


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I will then have to add you to my list... watch for the episode next Thursday night 7pm on NBC....


Time to let go of nbcabccbs and start talking to Fox News... watch out for that Chris (fox news sunday pure evil!!!)


----------



## Scarpad (May 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *DirecTV HR20 (DirecTV Plus HD DVR)*
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/DirecTV_HR2...html?subj=fdba&part=rss&tag=MR_Search+Results
> 
> The review is pretty detailed... way too much to copy here....


The Comcast DVR with all it's lackings can make a HD 4x3 program 4x3 I would'nt want to watch it stretched


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Scarpad said:


> The Comcast DVR with all it's lackings can make a HD 4x3 program 4x3 I would'nt want to watch it stretched


I don't think that is what it is talking about.

What they are referring to is when on a digital broadcast network, the network pre-fills a 4:3 with black bars and broadcasts at 16:9

Aspect ratio controls will allow you to zoom in on that prefilled image, and use more of the physicall screen to display the broadcast.


----------



## Jolliec (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It was Replay TV that lost the lawsuit... TiVo never had an "official" skip feature, it has always been a backdoor code.
> 
> Yes... the unit will NET record two programs at once, even after OTA is enabled.


What the studios were REALLY upset with ReplayTV about was the Commmercial Skip, and Internet Sharing features, not the 30 Sec Skip. Although I am sure that it did not help...

They never lost the suit, just decided not to fight it anymore, and removed both from the next releases. They never removed the 30 Sec Skip.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jolliec said:


> What the studios were REALLY upset with ReplayTV about was the Commmercial Skip, and Internet Sharing features, not the 30 Sec Skip. Although I am sure that it did not help...
> 
> They never lost the suit, just decided not to fight it anymore, and removed both from the next releases. They never removed the 30 Sec Skip.


Ahh... yes..I remember that now... That Internet Sharing was really cool.

But you can see where 30s Skip is "teetering" on realling ticking off the people that pay for the shows we watch... It is probably the reason why it is STILL ba backdoor code on TiVo


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

There's a video review on a segment of the last episode of InDigital(Quicktime). It's toward the end of the episode after a bunch of cell phone reviews.

Pretty positive, the guy admits to being a TiVo fan, but he does admit that the contrast in price between the S3 TiVo and the HR20-700 is a selling point for the HR20.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> PS: I had emailed CNet a dozen or so times to ask them where the HR20 review was since they had a TiVo Series 3 review on day one.......


I wanted to update, that one of the Editors of CNet, did send me an email to today...... When I had emailed them a few weeks back, they where in the process of securing an HR20, and doing the review...

So it was in progress... As you can imagine their email volume, they can't respond to every email sent so... and honestly... you guys may know who I am... but to a person a CNet that gets countless emails in a day... I can understand why they didn't send a reply....

Anyway... Just a Kudos to CNet for responding (today) to explain what had happen....


----------



## Jedk1 (Sep 23, 2003)

You can't trust CNet's review because they're in alliance with Best Buy and Best Buy sells the HR20 exclusively.

JedK


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Jedk1 said:


> You can't trust CNet's review because they're in alliance with Best Buy and Best Buy sells the HR20 exclusively.
> 
> JedK


Really? That's news to me! 

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/DIRECTV-Plus-HD-DVR-HR20S/sem/rpsm/oid/159819/catOid/-12878/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

PoitNarf said:


> Really? That's news to me!
> 
> http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/DIRECTV-Plus-HD-DVR-HR20S/sem/rpsm/oid/159819/catOid/-12878/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do


And it's actually in stock at a store about 40 miles from here. Hmmmmm....


----------



## sleeplessInSunnyvale (Jan 16, 2005)

Capmeister said:


> The 622 has Name Based Recording?


Yes it does.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jedk1 said:


> You can't trust CNet's review because they're in alliance with Best Buy and Best Buy sells the HR20 exclusively.
> 
> JedK


Odd that the article had a Circuit City reference at the bottom when I read it.


----------



## Stevesdigi (Sep 19, 2006)

MnGuy said:


> I do get digital channels that broadcast 4x3. But I would never stretch them to fill the screen. I always watch shows in their intended format. I'd guess that most HD enthusiasts do the same.


Not all of us ... I prefer to stretch it to hide the gray bars ... and I also likes me women with big w-i-d-e booties :lol:


----------



## F1Fan (Oct 8, 2006)

Stevesdigi said:


> Not all of us ... I prefer to stretch it to hide the gray bars ... and I also likes me women with big w-i-d-e booties :lol:


Me too:hurah:


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

HDlover said:


> You don't watch HD/digital channels broadcasting 4x3 or 4x3 letterboxed? Oh wait, it doesn't get OTA like the 622 yet.  Why would I want to be bothered with having to switch the rez all the time and get a lesser quality picture? BTW, what does it do that the 622 doesn't? There are a lot of other pluses to the 622 but I was being kind.


What Sunday Ticket games does the 622 get? 
Oh that's right, none...that is why I have the HR20


----------



## Pacerprice (Oct 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Ahh... yes..I remember that now... That Internet Sharing was really cool.
> 
> But you can see where 30s Skip is "teetering" on realling ticking off the people that pay for the shows we watch... It is probably the reason why it is STILL ba backdoor code on TiVo


Earl - Any chance D* (or "someone" there) will develop a hack/backdoor code to change the slip to a skip. Sounds like a good backchannel conversation to have with any contacts anyone has there!!!


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

gusjohnson said:


> Was the 30sec skip really the losing issue or was the lawsuit lost on commercial skipping and sharing recorded shows with other users?


It was the ability to share shows with other ReplayTV users over the internet that was real bone of contention, although the automatic commercial skip was a target. Considering all the devices that have automatic commercial skip (including my old RCA Proscan VCR from 1992), I don't think they would have lost on that point, but the show sharing was definitely borderline. And the 30 second skip would have easily stood up in court. In the end, ReplayTV didn't lose, but settled by removing those two features on their newer units (leaving existing units untouched). Considering their possible exposure on the internet show-sharing (an aggressive feature from their Rio/Sonicblue heritage) if they lost in court, it was probably a good tradeoff.

However, Replay still put their commercial skip functionality to good use even after they settled: the later models had an automatic feature that would start playback at the detected start of program material, even if it wasn't a full 30-seconds. So even if the last skip you pressed would have put you into the show, it would correct for you and start playing back at the right time.

Ohhhh, as much as the 30-second "slide" annoys me, what I really miss is that auto-correct feature.

And I still keep my Replays around in case my HR20 misses a recording, I can have someone send me a show over the internet - now that's peace of mind for a real TV addict

(oops, I see Jolliec beat me to the punch)


----------

